# White slime on manzanita



## aquajay (Feb 16, 2011)

I set up my new tank on Saturday and today there is a lot of white slime on the manzanita branch. Any suggestions on what I should do with it? I thought it had been cured when I bought it and also soaked it for a week before using it. I'd prefer not having to take it out and disturb the plants around it.

Thanks.


----------



## Blackstar65 (Sep 16, 2008)

Never dealt with manzanita but it should go away if it is manzanita. Grape wood looks similar to manzanita and slimes up like you mentioned in your post. What was your source for the wood?


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I've had the same white stuff on some mopani wood, my shrimp ate the stuff. It will go away in time. I think it is bacterial, but I am guessing. 

If you have good filtration, and the tank is well maintained, I wouldn't worry much. Clean off as much as possible with your water change and it will dissipate with time.


----------



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

My otos or plecos will get rid of it, doesn't harm the tank.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

aquajay said:


> I set up my new tank on Saturday


the problem is not the wood, but the fact that your tank is not cycled yet.
so either remove the wood for a Month, or get some oto's and snails to
eat the fungus that will keep regrowing on the wood till the tank cycles.


----------



## Blackstar65 (Sep 16, 2008)

Never heard of an un-cycled tank causing wood slime. But I am no expert either.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

scrub it off, leave it, add plecos or ottos or shrim to eat it. i seen ton of posts about that and the conclusion is always the same, harmless and can be eaten by critters...


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

its a fungus, and it smells. putting some aquarium salt on it should help. it'll go away in time and some animals eat it.


----------



## demonr6 (Feb 24, 2011)

I had that happen to some new mopani wood in an cycled tank, it went away with some help from the snail and a couple of ghost shrimp. It was driving me nuts looking at it too. G/L with that.


----------

